
Amazon and Union Airlines - unionemployee
Multiple pickets have been conducted (and even a small strike) by the pilots of airlines contracted to perform Amazon Prime flying. I came across this informational site this morning as well - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;canamazondeliver.com&#x2F;. Amazon is anti-union, but they need these companies for now. How will things play out? Will they drop the contracts and conduct their own flying as soon as possible?
======
unionemployee
Link: [http://canamazondeliver.com/](http://canamazondeliver.com/)

